# ماهى طريقة كريم البريانتين



## حمادة العطار (12 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أرجو أفداتى بالمواد المستخدمه فى كريم البريانتين (البالمرز)؟
وهل يوجد مواد فى السوق تضاف على ماء الكريم تجعله ذى اللبن؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

أين الطريقة لا تظهر لي لطفا


----------

